# sr16ve



## raven (Aug 17, 2003)

I know that it has been posted before but i bought a sr16ve and i am doing the swap for a ga16de and i want a place to go for my questions and not having to go searshing the hole forum for partial answers.!!! anyway

what i have until know is the sr16ve engine with its transmition $1675.

i am going to buy 2 rpm activator switch, a sr20de header, a msd cap(converts the ignition to 5 cables), msd 6al, act extreem, don't know if i should buy the 6puc or the 4puck disk, a sr20de crank with rods, machine the crank, and harden the rod. 

thats about it for now any sugestion anybody??

they are all welcomed!!!


----------



## raven (Aug 17, 2003)

*my first question*

ok my first questrion is how do move the engine mount do i solder it or what?? please any help will be apresiated!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Huh ???*



raven said:


> ok my first questrion is how do move the engine mount do i solder it or what?? please any help will be apresiated!!


If the SR16 shaeres mounts with the SR20 you will need the pass side motor mount, otherwise I thought it would bolt in. 

Also you should go to SR20FORUM and look at their SR20 section, MANY things are the same good info. for you. 

You will have to search to get answers and you will have to figure things out on your own. The reason the info. is there is so you can reference it, not ask it to be reposted just because you don;t want to search.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SR20forum has an entire section for the VE series engine, even an FAQ, look there first.


----------

